

Do Americans have lower IQ than Brits? Is Boris Johnson right about IQs? - kurren
http://www.theguardian.com/politics/2013/nov/28/is-boris-johnson-right-about-iqs?CMP=fb_gu

======
amerika_blog
Oh gosh, it's "The Bell Curve" debate all over again.

